# C&c Cancelation



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Just had a message from the CC to say that they have cancelled my booking for next weekend due to a waterlogged site at Ferry Meadows, I was really looking forward to that, what a bummer.
Now got to spend hours on the internet tonight to find somewhere within 1 1/2 hrs drive from Dunstable to stay as well as cooking the dinner.

Barry


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

We recently stayed at loves lane in ashwell. That is not too far and we found it very nice.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

We are at CC Cambridge Cherry Hinton site, been here since Monday, empty pitches every day


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Barry,
Picked up some literature at the Peterborough Show for a site near Tattershall. I haven't as yet visited but it seems like a good choice.
Try www.willowholt.co.uk
Colin


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Matchlock. Did they offer you a payment as they cancelled? They would take something from you if you had cancelled?


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Westkirby01 said:


> Matchlock. Did they offer you a payment as they cancelled? They would take something from you if you had cancelled?


Nah, they called me back today and apologised, still you cant control the weather, could have been worse, could have booked at Tewksbury or Billing.
Going to try to book an independent in Bury St Edmunds in the morning, been on the net all-day looking for somewhere so feeling a bit shell shocked now!

Barry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Westkirby01 said:


> Matchlock. Did they offer you a payment as they cancelled? They would take something from you if you had cancelled?


No they wouldn't.

That's the Friendly Club! :roll:

The CC don't penalise at all if you cancel with more than 72 hours notice.

Dave


----------

